# Betsi river!



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

wintrrun said:


> Fishslayer,
> I had great fishing from the first week of September thru the 3rd Week b4 the bottom dropped out.
> Can think of a couple mornings around the small game opener that numbers of fish we hooked were right on par with the blitz.
> Still alot of good fishing even after the crowds show up. Just have to be willing to move if needed and find those quieter waters.
> ...


 
IMO, the best way to get into heavy numbers of fish on the Betsie is by doing a very long float and covering some major distances. I've had some fun days wading though, but being able to sit down and let the current take you downstream is tough to beat. Wading for a long time kills my back. I will definitely give it a try later into September this year though.


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

last year i was up in mid Aug....fish every where, went again during labor day weekend....tons of fish...im going the 17,18,19...this year, going to the fur/trap convention in Evart, and going to try for some salmon...hopefully there will be some in the lower sections...i pray for rain, and some cooler temps...lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

fishing-finlander said:


> last year i was up in mid Aug....fish every where, went again during labor day weekend....tons of fish...im going the 17,18,19...this year, going to the fur/trap convention in Evart, and going to try for some salmon...hopefully there will be some in the lower sections...i pray for rain, and some cooler temps...lol
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Ill be in manistee at instalaunch that weekend. I hope there will be some fish in the river. Never fished the river there. Pretty excited though.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

if your going to fish the big man...your going to have to go lower in the system.....depending on the weather, water levels, and temps...you may want to try the big sable...shhhhh...in the early morning, and just before dark...good luck

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

That river isnt on the list of mentionables!!!!!!!!!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

johnnie555 said:


> That river isnt on the list of mentionables!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


yeah forgot about that...on my phone the app dont say any thing about it...when i use the computer it has it....my bad

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishpig (Mar 19, 2009)

You guys should take another look at the list.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Didnt think it used to be on the list... My bad.. Still dont think it needs to be talked about online..

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## walle gator (Apr 17, 2011)

johnnie555 said:


> Didnt think it used to be on the list... My bad.. Still dont think it needs to be talked about online..
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Agreed their is to many people there in the heat of the moment as it is.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mstash (Sep 18, 2004)

I'll bring the rain when I come on the 7th


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

No worries.
Here's how it will go down.
If we get any decent amount of rainfall the week leading up to labor day than you can count on it being a carnival from that point on.
Internet will have no real impact on this event nor will a "there stacked up like cordwood in the Betsie" report.
If you stop and listen you can already hear the distant sound of music.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

i have really gotten over the fact that people come places to fish, they arent my spots,they are everyones. i do have spots i dont say anything about, but eventually they will be found. i do however find it more rewarding that most spots were self learned and others passed down by family/friends. 

the betsie has been getting pounded for year, it wont change...ive heard it used to be bigger crowds than now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Trout King said:


> i have really gotten over the fact that people come places to fish, they arent my spots,they are everyones. i do have spots i dont say anything about, but eventually they will be found. i do however find it more rewarding that most spots were self learned and others passed down by family/friends.
> 
> the betsie has been getting pounded for year, it wont change...ive heard it used to be bigger crowds than now.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah im not talking about the betsie just making a statement.. i guess i need to just realize that its a lost cause anymore and it will never change.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

I agree with not stating exact fishing spots within a system but asking or telling someone if there is fishable numbers in a river is fine by me. ive been asking folks about fish in the manistee rivers, I see no problem with it. Asking for general areas, baits, reports, are what these forums are for right?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Trout King said:


> i do however find it more rewarding that most spots were self learned and others passed down by family/friends.
> 
> the betsie has been getting pounded for year, it wont change...ive heard it used to be bigger crowds than now.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


..... There are plenty of places to fish on the betsie. But one thing everyone needs to understand about salmon season is that you are never going to be completely void of people, its just how it is...

Theres a spot that I can hike to from a very well known access point that is never over-run with people. There is always a group that stakes out the hole around the bend, but my spot is always available (probably just jinxed myself). You just have to get there early

This discussion just gets old. The internet didn't cause any of this mess, great fishing over many years is what caused it. Yeah, I agree, the internet doesn't help, and you can throw cell phones into the mix as well, but they aren't the sole cause of the "salmon frenzy".... Personally I could care less if someone throws out a location on any species, unless someone is blasting out my favorite trout fishing locations. But thats a whole 'nother animal all-together...

I'll be on the betsie the morning of the 26th, more than likely for my only trip of the year. I've already got my skein all cured up, and new hooks on all my favorite lures. Can't wait to get up there......

Good luck this season, to everyone


----------



## mustang67 (Mar 12, 2007)

This spring I posted a topic called steelies in the betsie as I am fairly new to the area and wanted to know an aproximate time when the run started. I cant remember if it was a pm that I recieved or if it was just a general post to the topic but it made me angry. The gentlemen told me that I needed to spend less time behind the keyboard and more time in the field. It did tick me off as I had been a member on here for a few years and it was something like my 25th post. I spend more time reading than I do responding. If some one has an issue I know the answer to I will pm them but try to avoid the general forum. Any way to the person who told me this in the past I would like to say thank you for the advice. There are alot of places we salmon fish on the betsie that dont get crowded with people. And I can also see his point. The net does cause crowds of people but being a local gives you the upper hand and some of the holes we found steelhead fishing will be great for salmon as well. I would also like to say thanks to the guys who get snagged and just leave there hooks in the trees and brush. Me and my fishing buddy wade over to them and remove them. I collected 62 hooks last year. It helped me out for tipup fishing this winter as I use mono leaders instead of steel. The number of fishers doesnt bother me as there is always a spot to go thats less crowded. The only thing I dislike is the fact that on the good days and you have your limit you have to pull your fish farther to get them to the truck. If some one could start a fish taxi service down there that would be greatly appreciated. Good luck this year guys. I may see some of you down there.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hmmm....catch 20 salmon in a morning and tell potentials snaggers where they are on the net. Then catch 3 the next morning because the snaggers scared the hell out of them while ripping that read my report. Or, keep my mouth shut and have double digit days. 

I think I know what i'll do. Good Luck everyone! Let the salmon wars begin! :lol:


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

stelmon said:


> Hmmm....catch 20 salmon in a morning and tell potentials snaggers where they are on the net. Then catch 3 the next morning because the snaggers scared the hell out of them while ripping that read my report. Or, keep my mouth shut and have double digit days.
> 
> I think I know what i'll do. Good Luck everyone! Let the salmon wars begin! :lol:


 great minds think alike


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

stelmon said:


> Hmmm....catch 20 salmon in a morning and tell potentials snaggers where they are on the net. Then catch 3 the next morning because the snaggers scared the hell out of them while ripping that read my report. Or, keep my mouth shut and have double digit days.
> 
> I think I know what i'll do. Good Luck everyone! Let the salmon wars begin! :lol:


Very well said.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

LuckyChucky said:


> great minds think alike


And there will be the same like-minded people gathering around the same locations every year!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

